
Reddit boots hundreds of accounts linked to Russian propaganda trolls - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/reddit-boots-hundreds-of-accounts-linked-to-russian-trolls/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=50294453
======
perl4ever
"We also did not detect any effective use of these accounts to engage in vote
manipulation."

Ok, so does that imply they engaged in _ineffective_ attempts at vote
manipulation, and what sort of actions would those be?

